

You want to become PHP developer? Great, but what type of developer actually?  - Arxiss
http://wayofcoder.com/?p=20

======
pavel_lishin
> You only need basics of PHP to become CMS guy.

If you only use the basic, then your CMS will be very basic - and probably
shitty, and full of security holes.

